
Google’s Open YOLO project will remove the need for passwords on Android - chewymouse
http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/08/05/googles-open-yolo-project-will-remove-the-need-for-passwords-on-android/
======
beyondcompute
Finally! After all these years someone is fixing the obvious basics. Yet still
limited. Why only apps and not all websites as well?

~~~
enos_feedler
The credential API is available for web. It is up to the browsers to implement
this API. For the API to pair nice with Open Yolo, browser vendors would need
to hook in 3rd party password managers. Where it gets interesting is if Apple
decided to integrate Mac/iOS with password managers as well. This would allow
me to bring my own password manager and have it plug into the biggest runtimes
(web, ios, android)

